# Hops used in American Pilsner



## willbrewry (31/8/15)

what hops are used in American pilsners? also any you guys know if you can boil finishing hops for bittering stage? or are finishing hops just used for aroma


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/8/15)

No idea, but you can boil any hops at any stage - it just depends on what you want from them.


----------



## Charst (31/8/15)

Brewing classic styles uses hallertau for its American lager and classic American pils. If your despo to use something American sterling would be a decent sub.


----------



## Black n Tan (31/8/15)

Hallertau or Saaz are a good options. You can use a portion of saaz as a bittering charge, but because it is so low in alpha acids you need quite a lot. I like to first wort hop my pilsners which means adding the hops immediately after you start the lautering. It give good flavour and smooth bitterness. For a classic american pilsner I would look at using 1-1.5g/L saaz/hallertau at FWH and again @15 min and @0 min (whirpool). You make up the missing IBU's with magnum which you could also add as FWH.


----------



## NeilArge (31/8/15)

My understanding is that Cluster was the main hop used in CAPs. That's what I use for base bittering but add Tettnang or Hallertau as a finishing/aroma hop. On the second question, yes you can.

Cheers


----------



## willbrewry (31/8/15)

TunofGrunt said:


> My understanding is that Cluster was the main hop used in CAPs. That's what I use for base bittering but add Tettnang or Hallertau as a finishing/aroma hop. On the second question, yes you can.
> 
> Cheers


Would dry hoping a hallertau give out a light aroma?


----------



## willbrewry (31/8/15)

I want to brew a light style american Pilsner

I'm thinking
Can of Canadian blonde 
1kg dry malt extract and then dry hoping 12.5 hallertau.


----------



## willbrewry (31/8/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Hallertau or Saaz are a good options. You can use a portion of saaz as a bittering charge, but because it is so low in alpha acids you need quite a lot. I like to first wort hop my pilsners which means adding the hops immediately after you start the lautering. It give good flavour and smooth bitterness. For a classic american pilsner I would look at using 1-1.5g/L saaz/hallertau at FWH and again @15 min and @0 min (whirpool). You make up the missing IBU's with magnum which you could also add as FWH.


Sorry what does the FWH stand for? And you add 1.5g of hallertau 3 times in the boil?

Cheers


----------



## luggy (1/9/15)

FWH= first wort hop
1.5 grams per litre


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/9/15)

First wort hopping (FWH) is basically adding hops to the wort as it is coming to the boil, rather than waiting for it to start boiling first. I use the technique in a number of beers but most notably in my Czech Pilsner recipe, which is brewed with all Saaz hops. The latest batch that I kegged turned out really well.


----------

